# Hello



## johnny3443 (Jun 22, 2006)

Hello, just found this site a few days ago. Looks like there are a lot of knowledgeable people here. 
  I havent practiced MA in 20 years. I took Kenpo back in the 80s for 3+ years earning my purple belt. My sensei was Nick Chamberlain, then a student of Prof. Nick Cerio. I had the honor of attending a few seminars by Prof. Cerio that were held at our dojo. Prof Cerio also dropped in and instructed a few of our classes, it was great.
  All the time that I have not been training in MA, I had it in the back of my mind to start again. I still remember and practice more than a few kenpo combinations, punches, and kicks.
  Now I am in Seattle and looking for kenpo instruction. I have sat in on some Aikido classes, and like the art, but since Ill be 36 on Saturday, and I still remember a bit of my kenpo training, I thought I would just continue on. 
  I do have a question, what would be the most appropriate forum to ask about local kenpo schools. I was thinking the kenpo/kempo general forum. I did do a search first, but did not find the information that I was looking for. 
  I can tell already that Im going find a lot of information here. -john


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 22, 2006)

Welcome and Happy posting
Terry


----------



## Kacey (Jun 22, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting! :wavey:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 22, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## MJS (Jun 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! :supcool: 

Mike


----------



## Lisa (Jun 22, 2006)

yup.  Lots of good people here.  Glad you joined us.  Enjoy! :wavey:


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 22, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy!


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 22, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:  There are a few other posters from Seattle who may be able to help you out.  Not to mention quite a few kenpo students on the forum.


----------



## pstarr (Jun 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Gemini (Jun 22, 2006)

Welcome to MT, John!


----------



## Drac (Jun 23, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT..A class taught by Prof.Cerio?? How great is that?????


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 23, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting! :asian:


----------



## Kreth (Jun 23, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Johnny.


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## bobster_ice (Jun 26, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 26, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome Johnny 

The Kenpo General forum would be the best area to ask about schools 

Good luck~!!

~Tess


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 1, 2006)

Greetings  and welcome to MT...ok, so a little late...


----------



## johnny3443 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you to everyone! I think I'm going to like it here. -john


----------

